# Nano misfiring



## Jguilty (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey all, new to the forum but could use some input with my Beretta Nano 9mm. 
I've been working on fine tuning and tweaking the trigger assembly and action parts to reduce trigger travel distance and trigger weight as I wasn't satisfied with the stock specs. 
Finally have to weight down a few lbs, it breaks clean and crisp with minimal up take. 
Now to the issue at hand. After cleaning oiling and reassembly I took it to my brothers out door range and ran some federal ball ( both 117 and 124g I believe) through it. Or tried. 
Every other shot was a misfire. After inspecting the rounds that failed I noticed the dent in the primer seems significantly shallower than in the rounds that worked properly.
Do I need a new striker spring? Was the 17 degree temperature causing the recently applied oil to change viscosity and in the process causing a slower or weaker striker activation? 

(Note: trigger mods were accomplished by filing down the striker considerably. Also dropped the trigger assembly from chassis, rotated the trigger about 270 degrees and pinned it in place with extra stress load on the spring to reduce spring weight.)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

.
In your "weight reduction" alterations, did you cut, file, or otherwise alter the mainspring (that is, the hammer spring)?

Did you change the geometry of the contact between the hammer (or sear) and the bar which connects the trigger to it?


----------

